

Twitter Is Stalking You - Here's How To Make Them Stop - mtgx
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/12/06/twitter-is-stalking-you-heres-how-to-make-them-stop/

======
cdooh
Sensationalist headline there, make you think as if they're down something
wrong with your data. Wish websites and papers would stop doing that

